# Camden Grey Oils?



## Guywithsoap? (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning on doing another soap soon. I am deciding upon  a scent, and was thinking of something citrus like.

I got my original materials from Camden Grey and was happy with the results (Lavender Oil, Lye, Scale) and was looking over their inventory.

I saw Lemon EO but nothing under the fabricated oils.

I did see some Lilac under the synthetics.


Is Lemon EO strong enough? I saw many people recommend the synthetic lemon scents.

Also I like the smell of Lilac, but am curious as to how it would work in a soap.


Any thoughts?

thanks.


----------



## BakingNana (Mar 21, 2011)

My favorite FO for lemon is Fresh Lemon Slices from Day Star.  Literally makes your mouth water.  No furniture polish smell.  Soaps GREAT.

I love lilac, but like all florals it will accelerate so be prepared.  Last one I used was Peak's.  True lilac scent.


----------



## lsg (Mar 21, 2011)

I love the smell of lemon essential oil, but you will need to add something to hold the scent, because citrus is notorious for losing the scent after several weeks.  Using a little litsea with the lemon or adding little clay to your soap may help hold the scent.

I use the Rainbow Meadow Blend Calculator to find essential oil blends.

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------



## ilove2soap (Mar 21, 2011)

I like Camden Grey a lot.  I think their oils are excellent as well as reasonably priced.  I have tried a number of fragrance oils from CG and been pleased with all of them.  The lilac fragrance oil that you mentioned smells like a true lilac and the scent sticks well in the cured soap.  My all time favorite fo from CG is Oatmeal Milk and Honey.  It has a wonderful scent that does not smell like almonds (almond scents are not a personal fave).  It is more of a spicy cinnamon type of scent that my family and friends really love and request often.   I would also feel good about recommending the Clairol Herbal Essence dupe and cucumber melon fragrance oils as well.   
I have ordered the lemon essential oil from CG.  It smells great and strong, but like the other posters already said, citrus essential oil scents don't stick in cp soap unless you use clays or anchor essential oils like patchouli, litsea, ylang ylang etc.  I mainly use the lemon eo when making laundry soap.


----------



## fasanis100 (Mar 21, 2011)

I second the previous post.  CG is a good place for soap supplies and very well priced.  Customer service is kind of terrible, but their prices are great. Sometimes you just can't win on all.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 22, 2011)

I have had only good experiences with Camden Grey.  Their prices are good, they provide email notifications upon receipt of order and shipping, and while they aren't the fastest in the shipping department, they do tell you up front on their website if any delays in fulfillment are to be expected.

If you want a lemon scent, try litsea cubeba or lemongrass or mixing either of them with lemon FO.  A folded (5x or 10x citrus oil) will stick better than a regular one.

I use mostly their EOs and only a few FOs.  Their almond is very strong and less cherry-like than many.  Their Lime Margarita is also very nice.


----------



## lsg (Mar 22, 2011)

Camden Grey also has a Customer Rewards Program in which you can build up points.  For every $1.00 spent at CamdenGrey.com you will earn 1 point.  If you have a balance in your CGR account, you can use those points to pay for eligible purchases made at CamdenGrey.com.  The Minimum Purchase Amount required to redeem your points is $50.00.  I have ordered from CG for years, I have never had a problem.


----------

